
Ask HN: Would you contribute to an open source publication? - aunyks
I&#x27;ve been researching media publications dedicated to open source software and was wondering: if there were a Medium publication where you could write about ANYTHING open source (your favorite JS library, favorite OS tool, new OS project), would you contribute to it and write articles when you have time?
======
analognoise
Isn't that what blogs do?

~~~
aunyks
Yep. But, it's very hard to get attention from the community with a personal
blog.

~~~
dozzie
If you write about fashion in programming, then sure, you have a lot of
competition around. But if you write on a (a) technical, (b) advanced, and (c)
rarely touched but important topic, then there is some space. And there still
are such topics if you allow yourself to see anything beside web applications,
running stuff in Docker, and Arduino.

The drawback is, of course, required knowledge and experience.

